# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  يحدثونني عن الصمت فـ ابتسم mms + sms

## ليلاس

يتبع

----------


## ليلاس

م/ن

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*مره نآإيس المسجآت ومٌعبرين =p*

*ثآنكس يآقميله على الطرح ،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ..~*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *مره نآإيس المسجآت ومٌعبرين =p*
> 
> *ثآنكس يآقميله على الطرح ،*
> 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ..~*
> 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم*
> ...



 
يعااااااااااااااااااااااافيك غلاي

مشكووووووورة ع الحضووور النااااااايس

لا خلا و لا عدم توااااااااااصلك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..



كلمات مصدرها كهف هموم......مستودعها بحر أحزان....


عشقت الفصحى حين غلفتهم........معاني أغلبها مؤلم........ومع ذلك قوة الاحساس فيها اجتذبتني..




غاليتي....


معطاءة بطبعك......فكوني كما عهدكِ الجميع..

يعطيك العافية على كل جهد جهيد..وكل عطاء مُثمر.....شكري يتردد حول محورك



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين الاله مُحاطة وبعناية الأطهار مُشملة

----------


## ليلاس

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..
> 
> 
> 
> كلمات مصدرها كهف هموم......مستودعها بحر أحزان.... 
> 
> عشقت الفصحى حين غلفتهم........معاني أغلبها مؤلم........ومع ذلك قوة الاحساس فيها اجتذبتني.. 
> 
> 
> ...



 
الشكر موصول لتواااااااااصلك في جميييييل الأركااااااااان

مرورك معطر غالتي

أنرتي صفحتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حلووين ماشالله ذووق والله

يسلموو حبيبتي

وعساك على القوه

----------


## ليلاس

> حلووين ماشالله ذووق والله
> 
> 
> يسلموو حبيبتي 
> وعساك على القوه



*حضورك بصفحتي المتوااااااضعة هوه الحلووو*


*ربي يسلمك يا الغلا*

*ما انحرم منك*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كثيييييييييييير حلوييين ومعبرين 
غالبهم الحزن لكن روعه 
تسلمي عزيزتي على الطرح المميز
يعطيكِ العافيه 
كل المودة



أمنيـ مجروحه ــات

----------


## ليلاس

> كثيييييييييييير حلوييين ومعبرين 
> 
> غالبهم الحزن لكن روعه 
> تسلمي عزيزتي على الطرح المميز
> يعطيكِ العافيه 
> كل المودة 
> 
> 
> أمنيـ مجروحه ــات



 
*الله يسلمك و يعااااااافيك غلاي*

*شاكرة حضوووووووورك بصفحتي*

*لا خلا و لا عدم منك*

----------

